# Making Multi Level Fun



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everyone! I'm sure some of you know by my previous post of my new cage. If not, heres a link to it... http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...&itemNo=18&In=Small+Pet&N=2047888&Ne=2#detail

Anyways, I was hoping to make this cage multilevel by my own creativity and a little help with pet shop products. I bought a Sleep-N-Ledge that I put up so they can get onto their hammock, or hang out on the ledge itself.
Besides the hammock and ledge, its pretty much one level. It can hold 4 rats, and theres room for another level, so I know the size is enough. 
I also am getting a curved pvc pipe and a bigger gloo, and they already have a hanging treat stick, a knot nibbler, and another hanging treat thing, but again thats for the first level.

Any suggestions to add levels/make more fun?
Thanks!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I added a topper to my aquarium and put in a parrot ladder (with netting behind the rungs to give them something to cling to) and hung some brightly colored parrot toys for them to play with. We also put in a hammock and a wicker basket that they love to climb into. 

It took my girls a while to figure out that there were fun things on the top level but now that's where they spend most of their time so be patient and I'm sure they'll love it!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

did you suspend the wicker basket? that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is what I did with my Superpet Ferret Cage. I really hated the plastic grooved "pea-river" shelves so I removed them and added my own stuff.










There is a lot you can do with stick-down lino and mesh cube made-up shelves plus those corner shelves from dollar stores and the little shelves to go over cans in Walmart.










bird ladders, properly aired out dryer vent tubing to lead up to the 2nd level etc...

I love taking cages like yours and making them rat friendly/useful.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

how did you make those second/third/fourth stories? it looks great!
i was thinking of buying more ledges, and putting them in so they can have more mutli-level fun, BUT the ledges are so expensive!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

hydra said:


> did you suspend the wicker basket? that sounds like a good idea!


Nope I just sat it on one of the shelfs. The girls like to either crawl into it or flip it over and hide underneath. Suspending it sounds like a good idea though!










Here's a picture of what I put in their upper level.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

last night i went to walmart and bought a rubbermaid storage bin type deal and zip ties and made another level!
heres how the cage is shaping up so far level wise (not everything is in it yet because the rats are still using those items in their current cage)


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

oops....here it is!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh really nice! I think they'll like that alot, I might even get one of those for my rats as they've ruined the wicker one now.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

What can I do to cover the 1/2 inch X 1/2 inch wire shelves in my girls' cage? I was thinking of buying a few yards of fleece and just lining them and washing every few days, but what else is there to use?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Lizzy, I love using fleece, but you can also use linolium flooring. I used lino then put fleece on top .


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'll have to do that. i was going to get one of those metal hole punching mechanism things from the fabric store that do draw string holes, punch holes in the corners and secure with plastic zip ties. or maybe those metal clips.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've used lino for my second level as well. the thing with it though (at least the stuff from the dollar store) is that it doesn't stick all that well. but that's an easy fix too. see i lined the top and underside of the level so i wouldn't have t rescue dangling ratties that got stuck or unstick them from each other. what i did to keep both sides together was drill a few holes and tie them together with zip ties. i just put in the flooring march 12 and so far so good. no one is chewing the zip ties (though i put in extra just in case) and they seem to love the new set up. heck of a lot less mess on the second level now too. i think they've been going to the bottom level to do all their pooping and MOST of their peeing. i didn't put any fleece down over top though as my girls are notorious for not leaving blanket/towel/cloths where i put them so i figured the fleece covering would only be there for maybe a couple of hours anyway... but like i said, so far so good! *grins*


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

so after a few crafty ideas, i finally got my cage spacing right for the new cage. I put a soft towel in the 'bin' ( pictures above) that they can chew/chill on, and they haven't gotten off it since! 
a success!


----------

